# MLCS Pins & Tails mounting block question...



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

For those that have the MLCS Pins & Tails through dovetail template set, you know you need to set it up on a 2-7/8" x 4" x 18" mounting block. I made my by getting lucky and finding a dead flat 2x4 at Lowes, planing it smooth (took off about 1/8 total) then sliced it up and laminated it up. Once it was laminated, I had a 3.5" x 4-3/8" block. I then sawed it down to final size, and mounted up the template...

My question, and this might just be a stupid one...

How important is that 4" depth? Can I go deeper? When using a clamp as a production stop, and then another clamp to secure the work piece, I end up with too many items in too small space... I was hoping to go 5.5 or 6" deep. I know the 2-78" dimension is critical, but is the 4" and why?


----------

